# Jade Goody dies at 27yrs after battle with Cancer



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

May her soul rest in peace and my heart goes out to her Kids and family!!


Jade Goody dies after cancer battle

Jade Goody has died in her sleep following a public battle with cancer, 
The reality TV star died with her mother Jackiey Budden at her side at her home in Upshire, Essex, at 3.14am on Mother's Day.

"My beautiful daughter is at peace," Ms Budden said.

Speaking outside her home, wearing pyjamas with a coat over the top, she added: "Family and friends would like privacy at last."

Referring to how her public battle with cancer has raised awareness of the disease, Mr Clifford said: "I think she's going to be remembered as a young girl who has, and who will, save an awful lot of lives.

"She was a very, very brave girl. And she faced her death in the way she faced her whole life - full on, with a lot of courage."

He said it was "ironic" that the 27-year-old - who had two young sons Bobby, five, and Freddie, four - had died on Mother's Day. Mr Clifford said he hoped Goody's family would now be left in peace to grieve.

Goody's friend Kevin Adams, who was also there when she died, left the house visibly upset and dressed all in black. He declined to comment to reporters outside the home.

Mourners started arriving at the house to pay tribute to Goody within minutes of the news breaking. They left floral tributes at the gates of her home. Later, two police officers arrived at the house.

Harpal Kumar, Cancer Research UK's chief executive, said: "We are very sad to hear of Jade's death and our thoughts are with her family and friends at this devastating time. Her brave battle with an aggressive form of cervical cancer has received widespread public attention and encouraged thousands of women to seek advice on how to prevent the disease."
Email Story Share Story Delicious


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

May she rest in peace. God bless her. xxx


----------

